# Extension of enter data on Critical skill Visa



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

I got the critical skill visa from Mumbai consulate general and in this visa they mentioned one condition .

Condition: Enter on or before : 2015.08.12.


Due to some personnel reasons I am unable to reach before the specified date. So is it possible to extend the enter date after December 2015.


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

sharma4bw said:


> I got the critical skill visa from Mumbai consulate general and in this visa they mentioned one condition .
> 
> Condition: Enter on or before : 2015.08.12.
> 
> ...


Was there any update on this? Did you by chance touch base with DHA?


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ sharma4bw

bro can u pls let me know fr how long u got ur visa?? is it fr 1 year r more than tht n is it with r with out a job offer....


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ sharma4bw 

also i've heard tht vfs at banglore is also accepting the critical skills visa application... is tht true r we need to go all the way to mumbai n submit our application???


----------

